# Venting Through Floor Joist Out to Wall



## kashyshi (Jan 2, 2021)

Hello-

I am new to the forum. We are building a home in GA. I bought a gas fireplace which will be installed in the middle wall on the first floor of the house. We did construct a chimney but our architect never considered building a frame on the second floor for chimney flue to pass. Now making one will ruin the design of the second floor.  I am thinking of running the chimney flue vent pipe instead from the floor joist to the outside of the house ( see the attached diagram I hand-sketched). There will be 90 degrees turn in this proposed plan. 

Is that possible or will that be a code violation or can I use a double-wall pipe? See attached picture of fireplace and vent I got from fireplace manufacturer. Not the vent on this fireplace only has a single hole, unlike some fireplaces that have 2 holes. 

Any advice would be greatly welcomed.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 3, 2021)

Please identify the manufacturer & model of your unit,
 so we can look at the specifications for install & venting...


----------



## kashyshi (Jan 3, 2021)

Hello - this is not from a US based manufacturer. I can tell you this is a direct vent gas fireplace controlled by remote. Their manual says single wall steel vent is good enough which is in the picture I attached. Trying to be double sure before we install so we don’t take any risks.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 3, 2021)

If it doesn't have a coaxial or co-linear venting system, it's NOT a direct vent by this country's standards. It's a B-vent.
Where it's manufactured doesn't mean much. We need the installation manual to see if what you want to do will be in
accordance with the fireplace codes of THIS country. What is the manufacturer & model #?


----------



## kashyshi (Jan 3, 2021)

Company name is Jinan Lodor .  Below is the video is working fireplace. Our fireplace is exactly same but smaller so it only has 1 vent. 






						Natural Gas,Liquefied Gas Indoor Gas Fireplace - Buy Cheap Gas Fireplaces,Natural Gas Fireplaces Sale,White Gas Fireplace Product on Alibaba.com
					

Natural Gas,Liquefied Gas Indoor Gas Fireplace - Buy Cheap Gas Fireplaces,Natural Gas Fireplaces Sale,White Gas Fireplace Product on Alibaba.com



					lodorcnc.en.alibaba.com


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 3, 2021)

kashyshi said:


> Company name is Jinan Lodor .  Below is the video is working fireplace. Our fireplace is exactly same but smaller so it only has 1 vent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No install manual that I can locate. Unless you have one you can scan & post, we can't answer your questions.


----------



## kashyshi (Jan 3, 2021)

Hello

Manual attached for the fireplace. Apologies as it is page by page but all pages are scanned.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 3, 2021)

Looks like you may be able to do what you want, based on the documentation you supplied,
as long as you can meet the Clearance to Combustibles requirements cited. You will probably
need to install a power venter as you are just about at the max horizontal limit for natural draft.


----------



## kashyshi (Jan 3, 2021)

Thx Daksy - your point on vent fan well noted. Even in the manual, they are recommending an exhaust vent fan to ensure the fireplace can work as expected. 

Quick question on what kind of chimney flue to use. I see many options....

Can I use something like this:

Amazon product

Or do I need to use 

Amazon product

Or would there be a separate recommendation given this is going via floor joist ?


----------



## Millbilly (Jan 3, 2021)

What you are installing is very atypical to anything I have seen.  Have you not considered installing something more common here. If this is power vented you will lose the benefit of it working in a power outage.  Replacement parts may be very difficult for you to find as well.


----------



## Millbilly (Jan 3, 2021)

The very fact that it is a "Gas Ftrlplsce Manual" would make me pull it out of my house.


----------



## kashyshi (Jan 3, 2021)

Thx all for your input .....certainly it seems going via wall is not ideal so I am planning to go vertically up via chimney using a type B chimney flue.


----------

